# WIP - Almost Finished



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

I think I'm nearly done with this one. It's been sitting on the easel for too long now.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Gorgeous Steve.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Awesome!!! You and Terry are making me want to back to oil painting.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> Awesome!!! You and Terry are making me want to back to oil painting.


Would you have enough room in your new home to use oil?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

That's a good question and I don't have an answer yet. Still rearranging things and organizing.


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks Dick and Terry, looking forward to getting it finished.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

it's fantastic Steve love the rustic textures on the chairs it's so detailed and it's a bonus it wasn't a mcdonalds across the street


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks Meli, I agree about the lack of Micky D's.


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Finished! This was fun but it took a while.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Amazing! It was obviously worth the time!


----------



## johnok (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi,


This painting is excellent.


John


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Steve this came out amazing!


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks Terry, it was something a bit different to try.


----------

